# Failure Build kdelibs4 FreeBSD 10.3



## aorchid (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello,

Not sure if this should be in ports or under KDE. 

I am attempting to update my ports on FreeBSD 10.3 (latest patch installed). Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

x11/kdelibs4 fails on multiple tries with the following error:


```
--- kdeui/tests/CMakeFiles/kcolorutilsdemo.dir/all ---
Scanning dependencies of target kcolorutilsdemo
--- kutils/CMakeFiles/kidletime.dir/all ---
*** [kutils/CMakeFiles/kidletime.dir/all] Error code 2

make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4/work/.build
--- kdeui/tests/CMakeFiles/kcolorutilsdemo.dir/all ---
A failure has been detected in another branch of the parallel make

make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4/work/.build
*** [kdeui/tests/CMakeFiles/kcolorutilsdemo.dir/all] Error code 2

make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4/work/.build
--- nepomuk/rcgen/CMakeFiles/nepomuk-rcgen.dir/all ---
Scanning dependencies of target nepomuk-rcgen
A failure has been detected in another branch of the parallel make

make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4/work/.build
*** [nepomuk/rcgen/CMakeFiles/nepomuk-rcgen.dir/all] Error code 2

make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4/work/.build
--- kross/core/CMakeFiles/krosscore.dir/all ---
Scanning dependencies of target krosscore
A failure has been detected in another branch of the parallel make

make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4/work/.build
*** [kross/core/CMakeFiles/krosscore.dir/all] Error code 2

make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4/work/.build
--- experimental/libkdeclarative/CMakeFiles/kdeclarative.dir/all ---
Scanning dependencies of target kdeclarative
A failure has been detected in another branch of the parallel make

make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4/work/.build
*** [experimental/libkdeclarative/CMakeFiles/kdeclarative.dir/all] Error code 2

make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4/work/.build
--- dnssd/CMakeFiles/kdnssd.dir/all ---
A failure has been detected in another branch of the parallel make

make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4/work/.build
*** [dnssd/CMakeFiles/kdnssd.dir/all] Error code 2

make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4/work/.build
--- kded/CMakeFiles/kdeinit_kbuildsycoca4.dir/all ---
Scanning dependencies of target kdeinit_kbuildsycoca4
A failure has been detected in another branch of the parallel make

make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4/work/.build
*** [kded/CMakeFiles/kdeinit_kbuildsycoca4.dir/all] Error code 2

make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4/work/.build
--- kutils/CMakeFiles/kcmutils.dir/all ---
Scanning dependencies of target kcmutils
A failure has been detected in another branch of the parallel make

make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4/work/.build
*** [kutils/CMakeFiles/kcmutils.dir/all] Error code 2

make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4/work/.build
15 errors

make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4/work/.build
*** [all] Error code 2

make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4/work/.build
1 error

make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4/work/.build
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 30, 2016)

Not sure how long ago but this might have something to do with it:

```
20141019:
  AFFECTS: users of x11/kde4-runtime
  AUTHOR: kde@FreeBSD.org

  KDE SC ports have been updated to 4.14.2. Several files have been
  moved between packages, therefore the following action is required
  before running any pkg/port upgrade utility:

        # pkg delete -f kde-runtime-4\*
```

Won't hurt to try in any case.


----------



## aorchid (Dec 6, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestion. I was able to try it just now and I receive the same error and build failure.


----------



## aorchid (Dec 7, 2016)

Solved this. Looks like it was a problem that had happened back in 2014 as well. portmaster apparently did not recognize that redlands needed to be rebuilt. This was the problem with libreoffice back then and again for me today. Once I rebuilt redlands now the KDE ports are rebuilding fine.


----------

